# Lost AT2 Paddle Bob Bridge take out avon



## mhoyle (Jun 9, 2004)

I left my at2 at the take out at bob bridge in Avon on 6/8/04. It has stickers on the blades as well as name and number and attached were a set of older neopreme wave sport hot hands pogies. I offer a case of beer for the finder.

Matt Hoyle
471-3025


----------

